

Google Nest Parody Protest - t-3-k
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/07/google-nest-parody-protest-site-holds-a-funhouse-mirror-up-to-the-search-giant/

======
k-mcgrady
Here's a link to the actual parody: [http://google-nest.org/](http://google-
nest.org/)

------
yuvadam
Yesterday on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7710205](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7710205)

~~~
ForHackernews
Holy hell, the comments in that thread...

HN posters either think

a) Those are perfectly good/reasonable product ideas.

b) Obviously misleading site, reported for phishing!

Does anyone here understand satire?

~~~
icebraining
Most are obvious fakes, but Google Bye is completely plausible; Facebook
already does something similar with its memorialized accounts and the auto-
generated videos from the account's highlights.

See _How can I request a Look Back movie for my loved one who has passed
away?_ :
[https://www.facebook.com/help/www/501833273270804](https://www.facebook.com/help/www/501833273270804)

------
dfc
I thought this was a protest of the Google Nest Parody. Someone at TC needs to
get a dictionary out and look up the definition of _parody_ and _protest_.

------
coldcode
If it was a real Google parody, they would announce it was being cancelled.

------
alistairjcbrown
They really did nail that site - it feels very Google.

Also, I'd love a Google Bee ^_^

